# Norwegian: help for a translated recipe



## svalda

Hi. I have translated a recipe to Norwegian, but my level is still low. So could you help me to find my mystakes?
Thank you.
Svalda


1)   Prepare in a large bowl 2 egg yolks and 90 grams of sugar.
     Forbered i ei stor skål 2 eggeplommer og 90 g sukker.

2)   Mix them together for 4/5 minutes at maximum speed.
     Pisk eggeplommer og sukker i 4/5 minutter for full fart.

3)   Weigh out 170 grams of beer.  (You know what to do with the rest of the beer…)
     Vei opp 170 g øl.   (Du vet hva du skal gjøre med resten av øl…)

4)   Add the beer and mix it all slowly.
     Hell i øl og bland alt sakte.

5)   Weigh out 200 grams of cream, 20 grams of whole milk and 140 grams of sugar.
     Vei opp 200 g krem, 20 g helmelk og 140 g sukker.

6)   Mix everything.
     Bland alt.

7)   Prepare in a little bowl 40 grams of sugar and 25 grams of melted butter and mix them together with a spoon.
     Forbered i ei liten skål 40 g sukker og 25 g smeltet smør, og bland dem med ei skje.

8)   For the last time add the sugar/butter to your preparation and stir it.
     Ha i sukker og smør, og rør.

9)   Cover the bowl and place it in your freezer for 30 minutes. After that take it out and mix it with a spoon. Then place it back in the freezer for another 30 minutes.
     Dekk skåla, og plasser den i fryseboks i 30 minutter. Etterpå ta den ut, og bland alt med ei skje. Så plasser skål en annen tid i fryseboks i 30 minutter.      

10)   Prepare some salted peanuts.
       Forbered noen peanøtter røstet og saltet.

11)   Place the content of your bowl in the ice cream maker and start it.
       Plasser røren i iskremmaskin, og lag iskrem.

12)   Put your Gelato in a glass beer (before that leave the glass in the freezer for 30 minutes). 
       Legg iskrem i et ølglass (før plasser glasset i fryseboks i 30 minutter).

13)   Cover it with salted peanuts...
       Server med peanøtter

14)   … and add whipped cream. NOW IT’S  READY TO EAT!
       … og pisket krem på toppen. NÅ ER DET FERDIG Å SPISE!


----------



## sjiraff

To be honest I haven't read many recepies in Norwegian but, maybe what I am saying is less correct (a native will know better) but I would have said it something like:

1)   Prepare in a large bowl 2 egg yolks and 90 grams of sugar.
"Først tilbereder du 2 eggeplommer og 90g sukker i en stor skål" - since I'm not sure if it's as common to word things in that order as we do in English, "prepare in a large bowl 2 egg yolks"  seems a bit unusual even for English (but not wrong obviously).

Also I think with food people tend to say "tilberede" instead of "forberede" for that kind of "prepare" 

And I would probably say "bland det hele" rather than "alt" but it doesn't mean I'm saying yours is wrong!


----------



## svalda

Tusen takk for hjelpen, sjiraff!


----------



## raumar

This recipe is maybe a bit too long to correct, but there are not many mistakes here, so I'll try. As far as I can see, there are only two mistakes that would have caused problems for making this food. First, "cream" should be "fløte", not "krem" (which means "whipped cream"). Second, what does "4/5 minutes" mean? Do you mean four fifths of a minute? If not, and the meaning is four to five minutes, you must use a hyphen.

Svalda, you seem to drop many of the definite articles from the English text in your translation. Most of them should be there, also in Norwegian. 



sjiraff said:


> Also I think with food people tend to say "tilberede" instead of "forberede" for that kind of "prepare"



Sjiraff, I agree that "forberede" isn't the best translation. But "tilberede" does not fit in 1) and 10), because "tilberede" means that you do something with the food -- something more active than just putting the ingredients there. "Ta" or "ha" is often used in Norwegian recipes. 



svalda said:


> 1)   Prepare in a large bowl 2 egg yolks and 90 grams of sugar.
> Ha 2 eggeplommer og 90 g sukker i ei stor skål.
> 
> 2)   Mix them together for 4/5 minutes at maximum speed.
> Pisk eggeplommer og sukker i 4/5 (??) minutter på full hastighet.
> 
> 3)   Weigh out 170 grams of beer.  (You know what to do with the rest of the beer…)
> Vei opp 170 g øl.   (Du vet hva du skal gjøre med resten av ølet…)
> 
> 4)   Add the beer and mix it all slowly.
> Hell i ølet og bland alt sakte.
> 
> 5)   Weigh out 200 grams of cream, 20 grams of whole milk and 140 grams of sugar.
> Vei opp 200 g fløte, 20 g helmelk og 140 g sukker.
> 
> 6)   Mix everything.
> Bland alt.
> 
> 7)   Prepare in a little bowl 40 grams of sugar and 25 grams of melted butter and mix them together with a spoon.
> Ha 40 g sukker og 25 g smeltet smør i ei lita [OR en liten] skål, og bland dem med ei skje.
> 
> 8)   For the last time add the sugar/butter to your preparation and stir it.
> Ha i sukker og smør, og rør.
> 
> 9)   Cover the bowl and place it in your freezer for 30 minutes. After that take it out and mix it with a spoon. Then place it back in the freezer for another 30 minutes.
> Dekk skåla, og plasser den i fryseboksen [OR fryseren]i 30 minutter. Etterpå Ta den så ut, og bland alt med ei skje. Sett skåla tilbake i fryseboksen i 30 minutter.
> 
> 10)   Prepare some salted peanuts.
> Ta noen saltede peanøtter røstet og saltet.
> 
> 11)   Place the content of your bowl in the ice cream maker and start it.
> Plasser røren i iskremmaskinen, og lag iskrem.
> 
> 12)   Put your Gelato in a glass beer (before that leave the glass in the freezer for 30 minutes).
> Legg iskrem i et ølglass (som skal ha stått i fryseboksen i 30 minutter).
> 
> 13)   Cover it with salted peanuts...
> Server med peanøtter
> 
> 14)   … and add whipped cream. NOW IT’S  READY TO EAT!
> … og pisket krem på toppen. NÅ ER DET FERDIG TIL Å SPISES!


----------



## myšlenka

Some comments:

- I would expect a recipe to have a list of the ingredients and the amounts of each one. Thus, point 3) and 5) can be omitted.
- The step-by-step description can easily be reduced to a 5 point description instead of 14. Point 1) and 2) for instance would be phrased "pisk eggeplommer og sukker til eggedosis."
- In Norwegian recipes, the amount of liquid ingredients is given in deciliters and not in grams.
- Use _en bolle_ instead of _ei skål._ It will be less messy that way


----------



## raumar

myšlenka said:


> - Use _en bolle_ instead of _ei skål._ It will be less messy that way



Of course! Thanks Myšlenka, I had missed that one.


----------



## sjiraff

raumar said:


> Sjiraff, I agree that "forberede" isn't the best translation. But  "tilberede" does not fit in 1) and 10), because "tilberede" means that  you do something with the food -- something more active than just  putting the ingredients there. "Ta" or "ha" is often used in Norwegian  recipes.



Ah I see, but what about "gjør klar(t)(e)" for getting something ready here?


----------



## Ben Jamin

sjiraff said:


> Ah I see, but what about "gjør klar(t)(e)" for getting something ready here?


Is "prepare" a commonly used word in such context in English, or is this a translation from another language?


----------



## svalda

Thank you all very much!


----------



## svalda

An other question, please.
I have understood that both "skål" and "bolle" mean "bowl", but what is the difference?


----------



## raumar

sjiraff said:


> Ah I see, but what about "gjør klar(t)(e)" for getting something ready here?



That is a good translation of the English text, but the problem is that Norwegian recipes usually don't tell you to prepare anything. I don't know how recipes are written in other languages, but -- as Myšlenka explained -- a Norwegian recipe usually starts with a list of the ingredients and the amount of each one. It is then assumed that all ingredients are ready, and the recipe just tells you to, for example, "put the sugar and the eggs in a bowl, and mix them". 



svalda said:


> An other question, please.
> I have understood that both "skål" and "bolle" mean "bowl", but what is the difference?



A "bolle" is deeper, and a "skål" is more shallow. ("Skål" also means "saucer", as in "a cup and saucer"). 
If you try to whip cream in a "skål", it will splash over the edge.


----------



## svalda

Thank you again, raumar!


----------



## sjiraff

Ben Jamin said:


> Is "prepare" a commonly used word in such context in English, or is this a translation from another language?



It would be perfectly expected I'd say, I think in English "prepare" has two meanings, one like "å gjøre klar" and one like "å stelle i stand noe" where it has a more cooking themed meaning. Preparing these things in a bowl is just meaning, do what you have to do to make them ready/mixed.


----------



## bicontinental

Ben Jamin said:


> Is "prepare" a commonly used word in such context in English, or is this a translation from another language?



In my opinion it doesn’t sound natural either…you prepare a meal, you prepare dinner but I wouldn't say that I prepare the egg yolks in a bowl simply by adding them to the sugar. You could say, combine egg yolks and sugar in a bowl and mix...I see that sjiraff doesn't agree, so maybe it's a BE/AmE difference.

Bic.


----------



## sjiraff

bicontinental said:


> In my opinion it doesn’t sound natural either…you prepare a meal, you prepare dinner but I wouldn't say that I prepare the egg yolks in a bowl simply by adding them to the sugar. You could say, combine egg yolks and sugar in a bowl and mix...I see that sjiraff doesn't agree, so maybe it's a BE/AmE difference.
> 
> Bic.



But what about things like waiters saying "I've prepared a table for you"? Sorry for being difficult I'm not actually disagereing with you as such, I see what you mean.

But still good to see the differences in things like recepies between languages, shows how languages can differ in unexpected ways!


----------



## Ben Jamin

sjiraff said:


> But what about things like waiters saying "I've prepared a table for you"? Sorry for being difficult I'm not actually disagereing with you as such, I see what you mean.
> 
> But still good to see the differences in things like recepies between languages, shows how languages can differ in unexpected ways!



What about # 10: "Prepare some salted peanuts"? What kind of preparation is meant here? In Norwegian and most other languages one would just say "take".


----------



## bicontinental

sjiraff said:


> But what about things like waiters saying "I've prepared a table for you"? Sorry for being difficult I'm not actually disagereing with you as such, I see what you mean.
> 
> But still good to see the differences in things like recepies between languages, shows how languages can differ in unexpected ways!



First of all, I don’t think you’re being difficult 

Our selection or choice of words is obviously quite subjective and influenced by a number of factors.  I’m not saying that using _prepare_ in this context is ungrammatical, but reading it made me pause and wonder how much preparation there is in cracking an egg…it’s not a verb I would have chosen for this context and not one I've heard others use in a similar context. ‘_Prepare yourself for some bad news’, ‘prepare dinner’, ‘make preparations for a party/for a test,_ etc. are situations where I’d use it.

Finally, and at the risk of veering too much from the main topic, ‘_preparing a table_’ sounds quite formal to my ear, and I strongly suspect this is a BE/AmE difference. (Or… maybe the Midwest lacks restaurants where tables are being prepared for their guests. Usually we’re just told that they have a table ready for us!)

Bic.


----------



## sjiraff

Ben Jamin said:


> What about # 10: "Prepare some salted  peanuts"? What kind of preparation is meant here? In Norwegian and most  other languages one would just say "take".


Hmm, "take some peanuts" kind of sounds foreign to me since that's more what you  would say if you were the one offering them. I would probably say "get" I guess,  but it's more informal. And prepare could imply that you salt them yourself, so there could be some preperation needed there!




bicontinental said:


> First of all, I don’t think you’re being difficult
> 
> Our selection or choice of words is obviously quite subjective and influenced by a number of factors.  I’m not saying that using _prepare_ in this context is ungrammatical, but reading it made me pause and wonder how much preparation there is in cracking an egg…it’s not a verb I would have chosen for this context and not one I've heard others use in a similar context. ‘_Prepare yourself for some bad news’, ‘prepare dinner’, ‘make preparations for a party/for a test,_ etc. are situations where I’d use it.
> 
> Finally, and at the risk of veering too much from the main topic, ‘_preparing a table_’ sounds quite formal to my ear, and I strongly suspect this is a BE/AmE difference. (Or… maybe the Midwest lacks restaurants where tables are being prepared for their guests. Usually we’re just told that they have a table ready for us!)
> 
> Bic.


Hmm you might be right to be honest, maybe it's not even a particular BA/AmE thing but sometimes different people use different words I guess, I think I might just speak formally in real life!


----------

